# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - Presents - VIVO Models , LG VS990 and more

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [24 MAR 2017]We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . 
We just released eMMC Pro V1.08 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] #	Samsung I9100 Dump	Uploaded#	Samsung I9100 eMMC Pinouts Uploaded#	LG VS990 Dump  Uploaded [ World First ]#	LG VS990 eMMC  Pinouts / Direct	Uploaded#	VIVO Y15T Dump	Uploaded [ World First ]#	VIVO Y15T eMMC Pinouts	Uploaded [ World First ]#	VIVO Y28L  Dump	Uploaded [ World First ]#	VIVO Y28L eMMC Pinouts Uploaded	[ World First ]You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside !
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  *We have friends here , sharing and discussing*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## alla hhh

شكؤا لكم

----------


## Assem0101

شكرا علئ المجهود

----------

